# GSPS and Vizslas raising them together?



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

*GSPS and Vizslas raising them together?*

This is a spin on an older topic. Since CJ, a GSP, won Best in Show for the 2016 Westminster competition, what do you all believe or have experienced raising or seen being raised together a Vizsla and GSP.
Hunting aside, how are the two of as pets in the home with each and with other family members, especially children. 

Also, is it better to have one a male and another female and if so, which in the breed should be which gender?

Best of Eastern to all- happy holidays to some. Russians won't have their Easter til a month or so later! :


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: GSPS and Vizslas raising them together?*

CJ looks very eye catching in his pictures., and I'm sure there will be plenty of people looking at the breed for a family pet. I've been around GSPs, and GWPs. I like the German bred pointing dogs almost as much as vizlslas. 
I've found them to be smart, athletic, and love attention from their family. 

Like other hunting/sporting breeds, they need daily physical/mental exercise to keep them from becoming destructive. The ones I have been around, get along great with other dogs, strangers, and family. But you must realize the owners of these dogs did not just pick the breed, they also search for dogs within the breed that had these qualities.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: GSPS and Vizslas raising them together?*

Thanks I appreciate that. Any tips on which gender by breed should be in the home; for example would a frolicking male Vizsla be tempered by a female GSP or would a serious male GSP be comfortable with a female Vizsla? 

You're right- CJ is one handsome dog like the Weimaraner one should have all 3 in one's home


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: GSPS and Vizslas raising them together?*

JMO 
I think temperaments of the individual dogs would come into play, more than which breed of the two are male/female. 
When one dog is more submissive of the other, they are able to easily work things out. When both dogs are the type that likes to take control, it takes a skilled person to keep them in line when in the same household. Your going to find dogs in every breed that do better in a one dog home.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: GSPS and Vizslas raising them together?*

Oh, okay. However, one YouTube ones sees a lot of people raising Weimaraners and Vizslas together along with GSP either with a Weimaraner or Vizsla. 

They appear happy as pets.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: GSPS and Vizslas raising them together?*

Sorry I should have stated that I was only referring to the two breeds. Both breeds have some of the same requirementioned, and a person that likes a active dog would be drawn to both. The difference in them is the vizsla needs more owner involvement to be happy. Although the GSPs love attention, they don't feel the need to shadow your every move. Vizslas get better with age. Mine are 6 and 7 years old, and now don't feel the need to check on me when I'm in the shower. They lay across the bed waiting for me.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: GSPS and Vizslas raising them together?*

I really appreciate your patience with me. I love this forum and I am learning a great deal. I have so many questions and I want to be supportive also. I love the attention that one's sees that the Vizslas give to their caregivers -it takes a lot of love to have a dog "living on the top of your head" as the saying goes. Here , every post makes each Vizsla tug at my heart and that's why I post so much. As for Weimaraners, I got into them well... I really can't recall; it wasn't because of Wegman although I find him to be a good person and great artist 

Probably, it's Dogs 101 on Animal Planet and now we have Pets.tv, which expands to beyond dogs and cats.

However, it's Westminster that made me take notice of the GSP- CJ is striking however, a GSP site claimed that as a hunting dog vs the Vizsla the former is better because II could endure more punishment. Punishment? :'( Well, I don't take to that-NO dog should be punished beyond a reprimand or an imitation of the mother dog would have done; I can only hope that they were not advocating abuse! We have a very special forum with special members and mods. Again, my heartfelt thanks for all of the members here 2 and four (or 3 legged) .

By the way, the bed you mentioned -it's really their bed isn't it? They just let you share and keep it tidy, truly?  ;D. 

To all, the best in the Easter season!


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

*Re: GSPS and Vizslas raising them together?*



cuddlebuglove said:


> I really appreciate your patience with me. I love this forum and I am learning a great deal. I have so many questions and I want to be supportive also. I love the attention that one's sees that the Vizslas give to their caregivers -it takes a lot of love to have a dog "living on the top of your head" as the saying goes. Here , every post makes each Vizsla tug at my heart and that's why I post so much. As for Weimaraners, I got into them well... I really can't recall; it wasn't because of Wegman although I find him to be a good person and great artist
> 
> Probably, it's Dogs 101 on Animal Planet and now we have Pets.tv, which expands to beyond dogs and cats.
> 
> ...


The sad reality in the United States is that the predominate training culture for gundogs involves levels of physical punishment and pain that you or I would consider animal abuse. I say this as one who's trained gundogs for over 35 years. 

Where other areas of dog training (like obedience) have evolved towards "positive reinforcement" methods (PR), and where (at least in my area) the rise of agility as a sport has been nearly 100% PR, gundog training for the most part (there are exceptions) has been mired in "good old boy" (and good old gal) methods that do not maximize positive training methods. Those who question the abusive methods are treaded as if they are "communists" (from 50 years ago). In the main gundog training is very (very) backwards compared to any other area of canine sport. It is completely unnecessary.

Unfortunately GSPs do tend to hold up well under "pressure" (the euphemism typically employed) and this is a large part of why they are the predominant upland gundog in the United States. Harsh methods tend not to work so well on Vizslas, not that some don't try.

Don't mean to spoil your day with a dose of cold-reality, but unfortunately there are many bird-dog "trainers" that do advocate for abusive methods. I'll spare you the details.

Bill


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: GSPS and Vizslas raising them together?*

That is tragic, simply put. It should be allowed to reportable to the authorities. 

I adore your Avatar, by the way. Happy May Day! It's also Russian (Greek and Bulgarian) Easter today or Pascha, as we call it! ;D


----------

